# Server On - Offline



## bert_hartmann (29. Juli 2004)

hallo in die runde,

ich suche ein script welches ich in die homepage einbinden kann wo angezeigt wird ob ein web oder ftp server der über DynDNS läuft offline oder online ist?

danke im vorraus


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. Juli 2004)

Scriptarchive, z.b. hotscripts.com, durchsuchen


----------



## Neurodeamon (1. August 2004)

Die Forensuche hätte Dir umgehend die Lösung gebracht.
Kleiner Tipp: Verwende Forensuche im PHP-Forum, dort gibt es mehrere Scriptbeispiele und Lösungsansätze.

In Zukunft bitte die Suche verwenden, der Betreff enthält schon alle Suchbegriffe die man braucht!


----------

